# Zeichenliste Orkisch - Gemeinsprache?



## Animexina (11. Juni 2007)

Nun, man sieht es immer wieder in irgendwelche PvP-Schlachten oder sonstwo, dass ein Ork es mir als Allianzler zu sagen schafft "H a l l o"... oder sowas in der Art. Nun würde Ich gern von Euch wissen, ob jemand weiß, wo es eine "Liste" der Übersetzungen für die einzelnen Buchstaben gibt... so könnte man die Sprachbarriere ja minimal umgehen (vermutlich gelingt das nur bei wenigen Worten)...

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und versteht, was Ich meine *zwinker*

Ani


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. Juni 2007)

Ich denke,dass es nicht erlaubt ist die sprachbariere zuumgehen.


----------



## Shootist (12. Juni 2007)

Wird doch am laufenden band gemacht!!!

Alles was unter emot geschrieben steht wir leider eins zu eins übersetzt!

Fände es jedoch super wenn blizzard dies fixen würde und eine wirkliche Sprachbarrier entstehen würde!

Bin es langsam leid auf dem Bg irgendwo nen Hordler und nen Ally sitzen zusehen die sich munter unterhalten!


Gruss

Shoot


----------



## Kaaper (12. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe das ist jetzt nich illegal ^^

wenn ja lösch ich es wieder (oder der mod)

mach dir doch einfach nen horde char und nim dir nen kumpel aus der gilde der mit seinem ally char kommt

am besten ihr seit dann im ts und du sagst ihm du gibts jetzt "a" ein und er schreibt sich auf was er dann als buchstabe zu sehen bekommt und so geht das dann weiter so könnte man das rausfinden denke ich ma ^^


----------



## Mahoni-chan (12. Juni 2007)

Das ist kein wenig illegal....

Als Alliantler gibt es
"ai am o n p" -> you lose (kA wie GENAU das aussieht)
"o n p 13 25" -> i love you ( "" )

Die Hordesachen sind da etwas komplexer die habe ich nicht im Kopf. 

Und was die sache mit 
/me findet dass du eine *** bist
angeht, das geht doch schon länger nict mehr oder?

"<name> macht einige unverständliche Gesten" oder soetwas müsste doch dann da stehen?


Ganz früher konnte man die Sprachbarriere mit einem Macro umgehen, indem man den Sprachchannel "ORCISH", "HUMAN", etc angegeben hat.
Auch normales reden während Mind Control des Priesters war mal möglich...


----------



## Isegrim (12. Juni 2007)

@Kaaper:
Auf die Idee sind schon viele vor dir gekommen. Blizzard hat das rekursive Übersetzen weitestgehend unmöglich gemacht. Es funktioniert nur in eine Richtung. Manchmal werden Reihen aus 5 aneinanderhängenden Buchstaben zu einer Zweierreihe für die andere Fraktion. Zudem wurde die Sache mit dem /me schon mit Patch 1.12 unterbunden, ebenso das /me unter dem Einfluß einer Gedankenkontrollkappe.


----------



## White Jen (12. Juni 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> "<name> macht einige unverständliche Gesten" oder soetwas müsste doch dann da stehen?



Jup, das kommt dann als Satz.

Ich finde es schon gut, das man die andere Fraktion nicht verstehen kann. Was sollte denn das sonst noch für ein Sinn haben, sich für eine Seite zu entscheiden, wenn man ganz in Ruhe mit dem Feind ein Kaffeeklatsch halten kann?

Es ist schon richtig so, wie es ist.


----------



## Shootist (12. Juni 2007)

aAso Patch 1.12 da hab ich noch kein wow gezockt!!!

Habe dennoch schon gesehen wie sich meine Freundin mit nem Hordler über /emote abgesprochen hat um sich gegenseitig bei einer Quest zuhelfen!

kA ob es einen Unterschied macht /emote oder so ein komisches addon (das einem die channels als farbige punkte anzeigt auf die man dann klicken kann um in den channel zukommen) einzugeben bzw. zu nutzen.

Aber wie gesagt der Patch war lange vor meiner Zeit und ich hab diese orangen Zeilen schon gesehen, genauso wie häufiger mal nen Ally und nen Hordler die sich abseits aufm Bg gegenüberstehen /sitzen ( teilweise sogar ein Lagerfeuer)


Gruss

Shoot


----------



## hazrek (12. Juni 2007)

Ich denke die buchstaben werden immer verschieden übersätz also kommt zum beim ersten "lol "bei der andern fraktion "lur" und beim andern mal "fur " heraus 

aber ich hab leider keine ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (12. Juni 2007)

Sinnig würde ich es finden, wenn man andere Sprachen "lernen" könnte. Man belauscht beim Gammeln in Sturmwind irgendwelche Elfen und lernt langsam durchs anhöhren der fremden Sprachen genau jene. Dann würde man am Anfang paar Brocken verstehen: Uuhlilsdaarrr Gold urkamp .... oder sowas ... das fänd ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (12. Juni 2007)

alle 300 sätze geht der skill um einen punkt hoch, oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. Juni 2007)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Sinnig würde ich es finden, wenn man andere Sprachen "lernen" könnte. Man belauscht beim Gammeln in Sturmwind irgendwelche Elfen und lernt langsam durchs anhöhren der fremden Sprachen genau jene. Dann würde man am Anfang paar Brocken verstehen: Uuhlilsdaarrr Gold urkamp .... oder sowas ... das fänd ich lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo wie in Final Fantasy 10, wo man Al bahed lernen konnte, das war geil ^^


----------



## Ruansiel (12. Juni 2007)

Wobei man bei manchen Spielern erst herausfinden muß, welcher Sprache sie sich bedienen...


----------



## Mondenkynd (12. Juni 2007)

Shootist schrieb:


> aAso Patch 1.12 da hab ich noch kein wow gezockt!!!
> 
> Habe dennoch schon gesehen wie sich meine Freundin mit nem Hordler über /emote abgesprochen hat um sich gegenseitig bei einer Quest zuhelfen!
> 
> ...



Also ich Tippe eher mal auf TeamSpeak oder Skype


----------



## Xentos (12. Juni 2007)

Oder was ich auch mal hatte hat mir ein Ally beim questen geholfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab die mobs gepullt und der hat die gekillt das war ein priester dan hat der mich übernommen und dan 

gebuffed,  war ganz cool.   (Es gibt ja doch nette Allys)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (12. Juni 2007)

razaik schrieb:


> alle 300 sätze geht der skill um einen punkt hoch, oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klar, wieso nicht :>


----------



## Cemesis (12. Juni 2007)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt etwas schade das man überhaupt nicht mit der anderen Fraktion kommunizieren kann.

Jede Rasse beherrscht ja 2 Sprachen. Elfen z.b Gemeinsprache und Darnassisch. Wofür brauch man die Rassensprache? Es reden ja eh nur alle in der Sprache die alle verstehen. Die Rassensprache wird nur mal kurz geschaltet wenn man sich im Gildenchat über andere scherzhafterweise Auslassen möchte, oder ähnliches. Ansonsten is das völlig unbrauchbar und keiner benutz es.

Wenn die wirklichen Rassensprachen dazu genutz würden um mit der Horde ( ich bin ally ) irgendwie zu kommunizieren währe cool.

Thrall zum Beispiel, er is glaub einer der wenigsten oder vielleicht sogar der einzige der die Menschensprache versteht und auch Sprechen kann. Er könnte sie doch lehren. Wenn die Horde dann die Menschensprache erlernen kann, würden die Rassensprachen einen neuen Sinn ergeben. Dann würden, wie jetzt auch, alle Gemeinschaftssprache reden und wenn der eine oder andere nicht möchte das Horde sie versteht, schaltet er auf Rassensprache um und mit verstehen is nix mehr.

Mfg


----------



## Isegrim (12. Juni 2007)

Blizz hat die Sprachbarriere mit Vorsatz und wohl einigen Gedanken dahinter eingebaut und immer reagiert, wenn ihr Umgehen bekannt wurde. Ich denke, daß damit großartiges Flamen der anderen Fraktion gleich von Anfang an unterbunden werden soll. Ich möchte mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, wieviele Tickets pro Tag mehr von den GMs bearbeitet werden müßten, gäbe es die Sprachbarriere nicht. Sie sind ohnehin schon mehr als ausgelastet mit Beschwerden von Spielern der gleichen Fraktion.

Die Idee mit Thrall ist nicht schlecht, Cemensis, obwohl ich nicht glaube, daß sie verwirklicht wird. Im Vorschlägeforum im offiz. kam sicher schon mehr als einmal etwas Ähnliches auf.

Bei der Rassensprache kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß sie auf Rollenspielservern häufiger verwendet wird, habe dazu aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

Shootist schrieb:


> aAso Patch 1.12 da hab ich noch kein wow gezockt!!!
> 
> Habe dennoch schon gesehen wie sich meine Freundin mit nem Hordler über /emote abgesprochen hat um sich gegenseitig bei einer Quest zuhelfen!
> 
> ...


Vielleicht haben sie sich mit den spieleigenen Emotes wie /nicken /nein etc.pp. verständigt? Das ist durchaus möglich ^^ Das Addon, das du meinst (das mit den Punkten), nennt sich Chatbar, und hat nichts mit der Sprachbarriere zu tun. Es dient lediglich dazu, schneller den Channel zu wechseln, in dem man gerade schreiben möchte.


----------



## Nazgule17 (13. Juni 2007)

Horde ---> T E T <---   versteht Alli   ---> L O L <---
cool oda ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja gz euer Nazz ^^


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Juni 2007)

hm können sich wl eigtl. noch untereinander unterhalten wenn sie beide den buff "dämonensprache" auf sich wirken das ging doch meines wissens nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (13. Juni 2007)

jop geht auch ^^  zumindest ging es mal obs jetz noch geht ka

gz euer Nazz


----------



## Soulcewer (13. Juni 2007)

hi

also mir ist mal was komisches pasiert ich in westfall mit nem freund gequestet da is so ein hordla kommen und wir haben dann halt auch mit ihm gequestet und dann hat mich der hordla echt zum duell herausgefordert ich hab ka wie das gegagen is das war ungefähr im spetember 2006


Mfg
Soulcrewer


----------



## Guria/Galika (13. Juni 2007)

neuer beruf : dolmetscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronBrutzler (13. Juni 2007)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> Horde ---> T E T <---   versteht Alli   ---> L O L <---
> cool oda ?
> 
> 
> ...


und wenn nen hordler LoL sagt sieht man es als KeK ^^


----------



## Heynrich (13. Juni 2007)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Jede Rasse beherrscht ja 2 Sprachen. Elfen z.b Gemeinsprache und Darnassisch.



Stimmt gar net *g* Menschen können zB nur Gemeinsprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (13. Juni 2007)

manche Spieler können noch nicht einmal die Real Life Gemeinsprache!!
was wollen die noch mit der Sprache der anderen Fraktion??


ist genauso wie Brainstorming ohne Hirn!!


----------



## Shootist (14. Juni 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie sich mit den spieleigenen Emotes wie /nicken /nein etc.pp. verständigt? Das ist durchaus möglich ^^ Das Addon, das du meinst (das mit den Punkten), nennt sich Chatbar, und hat nichts mit der Sprachbarriere zu tun. Es dient lediglich dazu, schneller den Channel zu wechseln, in dem man gerade schreiben möchte.



Genau das ist das Addon das ich meine!!!

Und wie es der zufall will war heute wieder eine von mir beschriebene Situation wo sich beide über "XYZ überlegt ob es sinn machen...." "ZYX denkt das es..." kommuniziert haben!

Sitze neben ihr an meinerm Rechner und kann somit auschliessen das es über skype Ts oder sonst was geschehen ist. ( Mal davon ab das ich den Text mitgelesen habe)

Sie hat dafür die Chatbar genutzt ob es nun wirklich an dem Addon liegt oder an was weiss ich nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen, wohl aber das eine Kommunikation mit Hordlern ohne irgendwelche Probleme AKTUELL möglich ist, zumindest auf dem Server auf dem ich grade bin (witzigerweise ein RP-Server "Der Mithrilorden"!)

Gruss

Shoot


----------



## Dip (14. Juni 2007)

Soulcewer schrieb:


> ....und dann hat mich der hordla echt zum duell herausgefordert ich hab ka wie das gegagen is....




Das ist ganz einfach!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach den Hordler anwählen und ins chatfenster "/duell" (ohne "") eingeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gruß.


----------



## Pomela (14. Juni 2007)

http://projectazeroth.xwiki.com/xwiki/bin/view/Main/


----------



## Takius (14. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mich mal mit ein Paar Allianzerischen Freunden zuammengehockt und versucht,ein Prinzip zu finden. Wir habens aufgegeben, die Sprachbarriere ist nun wirklich eine.
Aber wozu gibts Teamspeak und Leute, die einem deswegen Tickets schreiben? xDD


----------



## Nimbrod (14. Juni 2007)

ähm? w00t? es gibt leute bei dir auf den server die nen tickte schreiben weil du mit jmd von ner anderen fraktion im ts bist? oO wtf!?!


----------



## Squishee (14. Juni 2007)

> :Horde type: _______|________:Alliance see's:
> .................................................................
> 101 101.......................................Zug Zug
> .................................................................
> ...


----------



## tschilpi (14. Juni 2007)

manno, die allys haben bessere wörter xD


----------



## busaku (14. Juni 2007)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Jede Rasse beherrscht ja 2 Sprachen. Elfen z.b Gemeinsprache und Darnassisch. Wofür brauch man die Rassensprache? Es reden ja eh nur alle in der Sprache die alle verstehen. Die Rassensprache wird nur mal kurz geschaltet wenn man sich im Gildenchat über andere scherzhafterweise Auslassen möchte, oder ähnliches. Ansonsten is das völlig unbrauchbar und keiner benutz es.



ist es net so, dass menschen nur die gemeinsprache verstehen/reden können?`*klugscheiss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mit dem rest hast du recht *G*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Juli 2007)

horde => alli
qq => ha
qq qq => ha ha

qq c c d => war wenn ich mich nich irre hallo


----------



## Ianvalor (18. Juli 2007)

Mich würde es auch freuen, wenn man sich zumindest irgendwie so mit Händen und Füßen bzw. Bruchstückhaft unter den Fraktionen verständigen könnte. Ok, jetzt gibts auch schon nicken und winken und so nen Kram... aber so ein paar Wortbrocken wären schon schön... In nem Pen&Paper Rollenspiel bei HdR kann ich doch auch als Zwerg Orkisch lernen oder (auch wenn das ein Zwerg nie machen würde *g*)?

Ich hab mit meinem Gnomkrieger auch schon Hordlern geholfen und mit meinem Taurendruiden schon Allianzlern... hier und da mal ne nette Geste... find das ist nur nett und zeichnet einen modernen, aufgeschlossenen und cosmopoliten Alli / Hordler aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
Ianvalor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cijia (18. Juli 2007)

hazrek schrieb:


> Ich denke die buchstaben werden immer verschieden übersätz also kommt zum beim ersten "lol "bei der andern fraktion "lur" und beim andern mal "fur " heraus
> 
> aber ich hab leider keine ahnung
> 
> ...


Nein... da es über eine art Hash Summe gebildet wird, sind gleiche wörter immer gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (18. Juli 2007)

Ein LoL der Horde kommt bei der allianz immer als KeK an sofern es auf orcish gesprochen wurde.
Ein LoL der Allianz kommt bei der Horde immer als Bur an sofern es in Common gesprochen wurde.


----------



## Boomslang (11. September 2007)

ne das ist schon perfekt so dass man sich nicht schreiben kann ! das /hallo, /beleidigen und co. reicht völlig !
überlegt mal wie das wäre wenn mich wies z.B. gestern der Fall war ein Zotenkopf Ally im Echenwald mehrmals übern haufen schlägt wärend ich schon genug zu tun hab weil ich 3 Mobs am Arsch hängen hab....
... Was ich zu dem alles gesagt hätte !!!!.... Wenn möglich gewesen wäre....

---> Ging nicht  ---> Gut so ---> Rache ist Blutwurscht ---> Hab dann meinen 70er T5 Jägi geholt und ihn auch ca 5 mal hintereinander gelegt...... ----> Rache erfolgreich !  :-)

Es reicht schon wenn die ganzen Assys im Handel Kanal oder im Allgemein Kanal ihre Kraftwörter "zum Ausdruck bringen"  :-)

Und außerdem wieso wollt ihr denn mit den Allys labern ? Schießt die lieber übern haufen, das hat mehr Wert :-)  Und wenn der dann am Boden liegt :

/lol
/spucken
/beleidigen

fertig  ;-)


----------



## Anderoth (11. September 2007)

Boomslang schrieb:


> ne das ist schon perfekt so dass man sich nicht schreiben kann ! das /hallo, /beleidigen und co. reicht völlig !
> überlegt mal wie das wäre wenn mich wies z.B. gestern der Fall war ein Zotenkopf Ally im Echenwald mehrmals übern haufen schlägt wärend ich schon genug zu tun hab weil ich 3 Mobs am Arsch hängen hab....
> ... Was ich zu dem alles gesagt hätte !!!!.... Wenn möglich gewesen wäre....
> 
> ...



Holt die Paladine der Forenhand, die Forengeißel marschiert wieder und belebt tote Threads AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!  *Vor Panik aus Thread renn*


----------



## Arkoras (12. September 2007)

In dem Beispiel gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man einen Ally hat und sich mit einem Hordler verständigen will. (Geht natürlich auch umgekehrt).Also die einfachste Möglichkeit, sich mit einem Hordler zu verständigen ist, einfach selbst einen erstellen und den, mit dem du reden möchtest, mit deinem Hordler-Twink anzuwhispern. ( geht halt nur auf einem PvE Server) Auf PvP Server wäre es auch noch möglich, einen Freund, der Horde spielt zu fragen ob er sich mit dem Ziel unterhält. ( Er soll dann natürlich auch dass sagen, was du ihm sagen willst^^).


----------



## Dilemma (13. September 2007)

Ich als Hordler sehe die Allies immer BUR schreien. Denke, das heisst LOL.


----------



## Arkoras (13. September 2007)

ja, und kek heisst lol auf Alliesch^^


----------



## ApoY2k (13. September 2007)

Alliesch... omfg -.- Gemeinsprache heißt det 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (13. September 2007)

Dann eben Gemeinsprache oder was auch immer, ich weiss nur, dass ich die umhauen muss,die das srechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (13. September 2007)

Was bringt es mir wenn ich Allianzler verstehen kann? Manche Hordler können sich ja noch nicht einmal deutlich ausdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (13. September 2007)

Ich finde es amüsant dass der gemeine Forenpöbel beim Thema Goldkauf und "Privatserver" stets "illegal" schreit, bei diesem Thema aber völlig ruhig bleibt.

Es ist laut Nutzungsbedingungen *untersagt* mit der Gegenseite zu kommunizieren. Seltsam dass die Moderatoren hier trotzdem nicht einschreiten.


----------



## ApoY2k (13. September 2007)

Denke mal das liegt daran, dass sich durch das Kommunizieren mit der Gegenseite nicht unmittelbar ein großer Vorteil für einen selbst einstellt, als beim Gold kaufen und dem hantieren mit eigenen Servern.


----------



## Bryon (13. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Denke mal das liegt daran, dass sich durch das Kommunizieren mit der Gegenseite nicht unmittelbar ein großer Vorteil für einen selbst einstellt, als beim Gold kaufen und dem hantieren mit eigenen Servern.



Mag sein. Stellt aber dennoch eine Handlung dar, die mit einer dauerhaften Accountsperre bestraft werden kann. Vertraglich gesehen gibt es keinen "Gewichtsunterschied" zwischen Gold/Item-Kauf/Verkauf und Kommunikation mit der Gegenseite.


----------



## ApoY2k (13. September 2007)

Allerdings hat sich Blizzard mit diesem Verbot insofern ein Eigentor geschossen, als dass dann auch keine offiziellen Foren da sein dürften, denn da kann man auch kommunizieren ;D


----------



## Bryon (13. September 2007)

Nein, es ist ausdrücklich von *direkter* Kommunikation die Rede.


----------



## ApoY2k (13. September 2007)

Achso, okay. Na gut in dem Fall..

Es gab mal ein Projekt in dem es sich einer zum Ziel gesetzt hat, die Übersetzungslogarithmen auszurechnen, mit denen diese Sprachen erzeugt werden.

Ich glaube er rechnet heute noch...


----------



## Bryon (13. September 2007)

Naja, es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Blizzard den Algorithmus gelegentlich ändert.


----------



## ApoY2k (13. September 2007)

Eben deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich bin mir sicher, dass der nicht einfach zu knacken ist. Umkehrbar bestimmt sowieso nicht.


----------



## DenailX (13. September 2007)

Was ich total oft von Allys höre ist "bur" kann mir jemand sagen was das heißt?^^


----------



## ApoY2k (13. September 2007)

Ally zu Horde: bur = lol
Horde zu Ally: kek = lol

soviel ist sicher ^^


----------



## teest (13. September 2007)

man kann aber auch einfach die buchstaben von z.b. HALLO schreiben, dabei muss man nur zwischen jedem buchstaben ein leerzeichen lassen also H A L L O dann wird das auch 1 zu 1 übersetzt


----------



## -Misanthrop- (7. November 2007)

Ne, das geht eben nicht einfach Leerzeichen dazwischen lassen... -.-

Mal ein wenig nachdenken dann müsste man da von selbst drauf kommen...
wie mich die Leute aufregen die immer meinen das dass stimmt echt schlimm.

Was ich zu 100% weis das es klappt ist:
Wenn (Ally) sagt: Ai am d c p ---- dann versteht der Hordler: I love u

Versucht erst gar nicht I L O V E U  glaubt´s einfach das es nicht klappt es ist doch logisch -.-'

cYa
Misanthrop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (7. November 2007)

fäde es "intressant" wenn man sich verstehen könnte 
würde gern die gegnerische seite auch verbal fertig machen können hrhr
besonders diese vollpfosten die 3lvl über mir sind mich angreifen und trotzdem verlieren
weil sie nichts können und dann ihre lvl 70er freunde rufen müssen 

einzige problem wäre, dass das Spiel ab 12 ist
-stellt euch vor irgendwelche 18-30jährige ziehen dann über 12-14jährige  her
und überprüfen wer da hinter dem pc sitzt kann man ja auch nicht...


----------



## neon1705 (7. November 2007)

ich kenne nur wen nen hordler W R W T eigibt kommt bei den alli A N A L an xD naja lustig isses


----------



## Swold (7. November 2007)

Btw wie stellt man eigentlich von der Allgemeinsprache zur Volkssprache um (beispielsweise auf zwergisch)?


----------



## Hulk² (30. November 2007)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Sinnig würde ich es finden, wenn man andere Sprachen "lernen" könnte. Man belauscht beim Gammeln in Sturmwind irgendwelche Elfen und lernt langsam durchs anhöhren der fremden Sprachen genau jene. Dann würde man am Anfang paar Brocken verstehen: Uuhlilsdaarrr Gold urkamp .... oder sowas ... das fänd ich lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie bei der Furbolg quest in Azurwacht eine Questreihe für die Sprache wär mal ganz interessant


----------



## eumel1978 (1. Dezember 2007)

für was brauch ich die verständigung mit den gegenüber ???
weiß gar nicht warum viele so scharf darauf sind ??

bin froh nicht mit der gegenseite kommunizieren zu müssen, stell dir mal vor ich will
eisen abbauen oder irgend etwas kürschnern o.ä. und kämpfe grad noch mit nen mob
schrei ich " hey du da das ist mein eisen, siehst du nicht wie ich hier mir den weg frei kämpf ?"
ruft der zurück " danke das du mir den mob fernhälst " und baut fleißig ab.

also meine meinung ist das man sich das schenken kann mit der kommunikation zwischen 
horde und allianz.


lg


----------

